# Detect network topology



## spring_64 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi all,

In your opinion, what is the best way to detect the network topology?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2013)

By hand. There are some applications that can detect whatever is on your network but this only works well if you have a straightforward and relatively simple network layout. It also assumes everything on your network responds to pings, which may not be the case. 

Just look how everything is connected and use something like graphics/dia to make a nice diagram of it. Keep this diagram up to date after making any changes to the network. And yes, this may involve following wires to see where they go.


----------



## spring_64 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for your answer.

What about Solarwinds LAN Surveyor software?


----------



## johnblue (Nov 6, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It also assumes everything on your network responds to pings, which may not be the case.


Agreed.  Also, do not forget about software that can do an SNMP walk on infrastructure devices when that is exposed.  Another nice tool for diagramming the deltas of a network is RackTables:

http://racktables.org

For the OP, if you do not have admin access, generally speaking, the topology task is going to be quite laborious.


----------



## spring_64 (Nov 10, 2013)

spring_64 said:
			
		

> What about Solarwinds LAN Surveyor software?



Any idea?


----------

